# Noxious Plants list (US GOV)



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

USDA FEDERAL Noxious weeds 

Aquatic/Wetland 

Azolla pinnata (Azollaceae) (mosquito fern, water velvet) 
Caulerpa taxifolia (Caulerpaceae)(Mediterranean clone of caulerpa) 
Eichhornia azurea (Ponterderiaceae) (anchored waterhyacinth) 
Hydrilla verticillata (Hydrocharitaceae) (hydrilla) 
*Hygrophila polysperma *(Acanthaceae) (Miramar weed) 
Ipomoea aquatica (Convolvulaceae) (Chinese waterspinach) 
Lagarosiphon major (Hydrocharitaceae) (Oxygen weed) 
Limnophila sessiliflora (Scrophulariaceae) (ambulia) 
Melaleuca quinquenervia (Myrtaceae) (melaleuca) 
Monochoria hastata (Pontederiaceae) (monochoria) 
Monochoria vaginalis (Pontederiaceae) (pickerel weed) 
Ottelia alismoides (Hydrocharitaceae) (duck-lettuce) 
Sagittaria sagittifolia (Alismataceae) (arrowhead) 
Salvinia auriculata (Salviniaceae) (giant salvinia) 
Salvinia biloba (Salviniaceae) (giant salvinia) 
Salvinia herzogii (Salviniaceae) (giant salvinia) 
Salvinia molesta (Salviniaceae) (giant salvinia) 
Solanum tampicense (Solanaceae)(wetland nightshade) 
Sparganium erectum (Sparganiaceae) (exotic bur-reed)


----------

